# Long Coat Breeders?



## Xyst Sin (Dec 8, 2013)

I live in Ft Myers, FL and am experienced in general obedience training of working line shepherds (have 2). Both though, are plush coats and I have a sort of long coat fever. Anyone have any suggestions for breeders of long coat shepherds?

Some details:
I am NOT interested in whites, pandas, or full black dogs.
I am willing to drive ANYWHERE in the US to pick up my dog.
Price is NOT a determining factor.
Working OR show line are both options.
I am NOT concerned with blood lines, though its always a plus.
I AM concerned with AKC registration and prefer at least Sire/Dam on site.

Just looking for a breeder someone has had experience with who produces big and beautiful long coats. Thanks!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

As far as I know good reputable breeders don't breed for long coat. Long coat puppies just happen from both parents that have the gene. 

I have a longcoat WGSL she was the only one out of the litter. So maybe look for a good breeder and than ask if their dogs ever throw a long coat?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Maybe check into breedings by Dax van Brabantsbloed. Sire of my Fox. 
He is near you and a longcoat. LCs are accepted into SV and AKC.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I know nothing about this breeder other than a friend of mine just got a puppy from him 2 weeks ago so this is not an endorsement. I haven't looked at the site other than to pull it up for you. SHe was looking for a long coat as well. THe breeder is from Germany. She was unhappy that he only sent one picture but thus far she is happy with the puppy.....2 weeks isn't enough time to know much. She is a beautiful pup.

GRUNWALD HAUS - German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## MaryD (Feb 17, 2010)

Try Grunwald Haus in RI. We have two of their long coats. We are very happy with them. They have great temperaments, extremely intelligent and beautiful.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh yes he is in the states (RI), I see I didn't write that so it reads well. He is orginally from Germany...at least that is what my friend said and now resides in the states.


----------



## BriskaBoo13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Majic Forrest German Shepherds in Utah has some beautiful long coats with sweet tempermants. Good size dogs too. She has males and females so parents could be on site. They are WGSL. She has some WGWL too but not sure if she is breeding them yet.


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

Limiting yourself to longcoat breeders is not a good idea, it is far better to get a dog from a breeder striving to breed to the standards that this great breed demands and getting a longcoat puppy from proven dogs. Stay away from breeders breeding for oversized or large dogs, they lack the ability and knowledge necessary and do a lot of damage to the dogs they produce and their buyers due to their recklessness. Stock coat West German conformation lines that are breed surveyed often produce long coats that appear large and magnificent. Look up the results from past UScA and WDA Siegershows, the longcoat classes are very small but it will give you an idea who is producing quality longcoats. Even though you have no desire to show or get a working title on your dog it is advisable that you get a dog from someone who does. The founders of this breed required breeders to show and get working titles on their dogs to prove their worthiness. Pedigrees are usually only useful to those that are familiar with the dogs and what they produce but they can also show major red flags to the novice if dogs without titles or hip scores or missing ancestry appear.
Markobytes


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

I agree with the others, find a breeder you like that has long coats occasionally. I got my girl from Alta-Tollhaus in Michigan. Julie doesn't breed for long coats but has them pop up occasionally. In Lola's litter there were three female long coats.


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

Not seeing the sire on the site does not mean that it is not a good breeder. Some breeders will use another breeder's stud if that stud compliments the pairing. Having 8 studs on site would be another indication that the breeders standards are not high or they are a puppy mill. It is easy for a backyard breeder to have both parents on site. The better breeders will have one or just a few studs who have major accomplishments. I agree with you on AKC pedigrees, seeing a UKC pedigree is a major red flag that the lineage can not be proven or that the breeder has been caught falsifying AKC pedigrees and has been banned.


----------



## BriskaBoo13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Makobytes, if you are refering to Majic Forrest with your 8 studs comment, they are not all on site (if you were not, then I'm sorry for commenting)...she has connections with other breeders and she posts on her website what dogs she uses so that people can see what she has and can use. She has offiliates in several states, one I believe is in New York, and she posts on her site as to help them out. She loves the long coats and that is why she has bred longcoats, there is nothing wrong with that. The OP obviously loves them too and would like one, nothing wrong with that. She is a good breeder and breeds the best she can but does breed longcoats, hence why I posted that kennel. She is a very good, honest woman and would answer any questions that she was asked.


----------



## Xyst Sin (Dec 8, 2013)

Makobytes said:


> Limiting yourself to longcoat breeders is not a good idea, it is far better to get a dog from a breeder striving to breed to the standards that this great breed demands and getting a longcoat puppy from proven dogs. Stay away from breeders breeding for oversized or large dogs, they lack the ability and knowledge necessary and do a lot of damage to the dogs they produce and their buyers due to their recklessness. Stock coat West German conformation lines that are breed surveyed often produce long coats that appear large and magnificent. Look up the results from past UScA and WDA Siegershows, the longcoat classes are very small but it will give you an idea who is producing quality longcoats. Even though you have no desire to show or get a working title on your dog it is advisable that you get a dog from someone who does. The founders of this breed required breeders to show and get working titles on their dogs to prove their worthiness. Pedigrees are usually only useful to those that are familiar with the dogs and what they produce but they can also show major red flags to the novice if dogs without titles or hip scores or missing ancestry appear.
> Markobytes


Thanks, this does make sense. I'll start looking around for the future. My one plush coat puppy was the only one in her litter of 13, but she's turning out to be one of the smallest dogs I've ever had. It was just frustrating after having 30# dogs for so long and I just wanted a large dog, so I bought a shepherd. Large for me is like 55#+ but she is going to end up like 50# I believe.

I was actually browsing craigslist yesterday and found a post of someone rehoming their 9 year old long coat male because they were moving from a house to an apartment, so my bf and I went and picked him up like an hour after that. Haha

Hes absolutely beautiful, needs some work (grooming wise) and some weight (about 20# under weight as the lady who had him before us got him from a rescue and had no intention of moving out of her house, but circumstances :/) but I'm over all glad that I was able to find the dog I was looking for essentially in an older, trained, rescue situation.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

he is gorgeous 
unfortunate they had to rehome him but glad he found a good home with you  he doesn't really look underweight to me in those pics at all


----------



## Xyst Sin (Dec 8, 2013)

He looks very good on the front part of his body but when he is standing his back end is ALL skin and bone. I'm honestly surprised he can walk and he even likes to run to play. Hes about 79.5# right now (weighed him today) and is obviously under weight in person. He is 28" at the shoulders, 30" long chest to back end, and is just a LOT of hair. We spent 2 hours brushing him today and still have about 3 hours of work pulling out matts, excess shed, and general brushing/washing. I'll get a bath picture up soon and that should really show it.


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome news! It is always good to hear of someone stepping up in order to give a dog a good home, he gets a home where he will be appreciated and no doubt he will return the favor with his love. He may be lacking muscle tone in the rear if he did not get proper exercise. Long coats can sometimes hide the condition of their body with all that coat but you seem diligent with your care to catch any problems. 
Briskaboo13 my statement was general in nature and 8 was a number I drew from the top of my head. I had not even viewed the web page of the breeder you mentioned. It is just my observation that kennels not breeding to the standard will list multiple studs most if not all without any titles. Responsible breeders place very high standards of the studs they use. Sometimes breeders will list studs belonging to other breeders as a courtesy.


----------



## Xyst Sin (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you so much for your support. I've had my fair share of puppies and was so happy actually to get an older dog. The fact that hes a senior is of no concern to me. I firmly believe in every dog deserving to be happy till the day they pass, which is exactly what I plan on doing for him.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh was from a litter of 6 pups- 3 were long coated 3 were not. It was his dam's first litter so the breeder wasn't expecting the long coats. Turns out her father carried the gene. I picked him for his temperament and conformation, not his coat. Of course now I think he's gorgeous!


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

Neko said:


> As far as I know *good reputable breeders don't breed for long coat*. Long coat puppies just happen from both parents that have the gene.


This. I agree with the general comments here, look for a reputable breeder that happens to have long coats pop up now and then and get into contact with them, that was you're basically "on a waiting list" when the next one should pop up. Good luck.


----------



## mrawle (May 30, 2006)

Dear Mary: I am very interested in Raf and his dogs. We have had a couple of nice (brief) conversations. As you may know, his website and facebook page are lacking in information -- even less since I first visited them. I would very much like feedback from someone who owns one of their dogs. Are you willing to give me some? Thank you so much. -- Molly


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

If you're open to WGSL, you might want to check out Kennels Von Lotta in Atlanta. That's where we got Asher, and I think that she sometimes has long coats. German Shepherd puppies for sale | German Shepherd breeders | Imported German Shepherd Puppies| German Shepherd Kennels


----------



## mrawle (May 30, 2006)

MaryD said:


> Try Grunwald Haus in RI. We have two of their long coats. We are very happy with them. They have great temperaments, extremely intelligent and beautiful.


Dear MaryD,

I am very interested in Grunwald Haus. Could you tell me a little bit about how your puppies turned out? Did you visit the facility and how was it? Did you see the dogs and talk to Raf? It is hard now to get information on the Web and any information you could give me would be appreciated.

Molly


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi mrawle!
You may want to start a thread of your own for better responses

See post # 12 on this thread from Sept. of 2014 when Mary D posted last. I believe she may be referring to a Grundwald dog. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/362153-need-help.html#post6002737 

Von Lotta (that Sebrench mentioned) is expecting a litter the end of May. 
The parents are Polina von Lotta and Netzer von Lotta.


Moms


----------

